# Staining and Sealing outdoor furniture



## WoodGuy024 (Aug 1, 2010)

I made a table for a friend who wants it stained. I wanted to know however if I could stain it with an Interior stain as I found a color she likes on interior stain but can't find it exterior. And then after I do that put a Thompsons Clear seal over it, if it would work to profect it from the outside elements?


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am not trying to hijack this thread, but since his issue and mien are alike I figured it would be ok to hitchhike.
I have two outdoor things, one is a deck I built out of PT pine, and I have a rocking chair that will go out on the deck. I have a beautiful wood and glass door I put in for the deck entrance, and had my brother in law over who is a carpenter. He was telling me that in a few years when the varnish on the door started to come off because it was in direct sun light all day long, I should use Marine varnish to reseal it. He said I should use the marine varnish because it lasts so much better than anything else he has used. So I was thinking I could use the marine varnish on a rocking chair that will sit on the deck 24/7, but when I checked with my big orange and blue stores, they both told me I needed to go to a paint supply store. I went to one and they quoted me $80+ for a gallon of marine varnish.... they did not have it in smaller quantities (you would think they would have more since I live in a lake/river city with tons of marinas and such. I just cant see paying $80+ for a gallon of varnish.... no matter how well it lasts. 
Can anyone truly suggest something that will work, and protect the rocker like marine varnish without the price tag?

My second part is my deck. I used PT pine for the whole thing, and I am quite happy with it, and I want to seal it to protect it too. I have seen too many decks that have turned gray and black from dirt and weather. I would like to stain it and then seal it, but being on the budget I am on, all my money went int materials to build it, not to protect it.... 
Can anyone suggest anything that I can use that is not going to break the bank, and also tell me if I just put it on the surface, or if I need to cover every inch, top, bottom and sides....?

Thanks much
Serp


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would not use a intirior stain
i also would not use thompson 
take the color you want and have the cealer tinted to that color
coopernal and ducksback cealer will work


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

do not use varnish on your deck or chair. varnish will not hold up to the elements
second pine is the wrong mattirial to use for a deck . it is going to turn black.
an oil finish is the only way to go, varnish will not expand and contract with the wood thats why the door-jam pealled. once pealling has started you cannot re seal it it has to be stripped. if you going to reuse varnish use a spar varnish names man-o-war ( but do not use it on your deck or chair.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jack, thank you.


----------

